# *1939 Monark Airman Comet*



## Nickinator (Oct 10, 2019)

This bike was found in a pretty rough state but when I first saw this bike I knew it had potential I'm just glad I was right and I took the time and the patience to get this bike back to being beautiful it still has a bit to go such as pinstriping and a bit of patina to go but I'm very happy.

Nick.

(Below is how the bike was first found back in 2008ish)


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 10, 2019)

(next is how It looked after disassembly and barn paint removel)


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 10, 2019)

(end result after paint removel and mock up of parts)


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 10, 2019)

(Most recent update and a photo shoot worthy paint matched parts) I'm honestly in love with this bike.  I've always love the 5 bar but always wanted that unicorn airman comet.  I'm just glad I got the opportunity to own it,. Thank you to marty (1018 kustoms) for giving me the chance to make her beautiful before someone would have sand blasted her to Oblivion.


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2019)

That's one CRAZY bike. I can honestly say that I've never seen one before. Great job Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 11, 2019)

Boris said:


> That's one CRAZY bike. I can honestly say that I've never seen one before. Great job Nick.



 It was tedious work but it was worth it! Thank you.

Nick.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 12, 2019)

As someone who has done paint removal to save original paint, I know the work this takes. Beautiful bike !


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 12, 2019)

You are my hero.


----------



## ranman (Oct 12, 2019)

Great save Nick.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2019)

Awesome work on getting this project back on the roads. Nicely done I like look. That is a crazy suspension setup for sure.
Hammerhead


----------



## Nickinator (May 24, 2020)

Tank is done now, with correct painted decals. Put original chrome guard back on. 
Rides nice!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 25, 2020)

Sweet bicycle nice job !!!!!!


----------



## Sven (May 26, 2020)

All I can say is WOW. You did a great job


----------

